# 2 healthy girls



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

two girls


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww so adorable..Congrads!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I aways enjoy their elf ears. So cute.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Awww they are so little and adorable! Congrats!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Very cute!!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

congrats!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Mar 14, 2012)

ohh my gosh adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats


----------



## marilyn (Sep 19, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

very cute! I'd have to go back and find the other post, was it yours that had kidded a few days ago and this was the second girl??


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

I would like to admit my insanity to all those who read my post! In my hasty excitement and joy I posted that flower had two girls...
Imagine my suprise and shame when I realized my little "girls" were actually boys :/


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

My other little girl is due tomorrow 



clearwtrbeach said:


> very cute! I'd have to go back and find the other post, was it yours that had kidded a few days ago and this was the second girl??


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Awe very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Girls .... Boys ,,,,, who cares ... They are absolutely adorable - congrats


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

hahaha - we call that a visit from the sex change fairy!
I agree, boys, girls, they are adorable anyway, congrats!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree, so precious regardless if the sex  at least you weren't planning in keeping a girl.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They really are cute regardless! As long as they are healthy everyone should be happy.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw XDDD Oh well, still precious!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

boys girls they're healthy, excitement can make us miss the little details.


----------

